# Easton Vistas



## recrider (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone have experience or an opinion on the new Easton Vistas? I would like to save some $ on road wheels to supplement or replace my cyclocross Alexs. My LBS recommends springing for the Circuits as a much better wheel, and worth the $200+ difference, but I sure could use some help.

Thanks!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

They are nice stout wheels 
I had a set & sold them for 100 with vittoria tires to a pal.
Somewhat aero at 30mm but heavy.
790 front
960 rear & those are without skewers
Actual weights I weighed them

You can get them new & cheap on Ebay if you like.


----------

